# BettaPoems 2!!!



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Betta Peoms is back better then ever!!!
Hi! I'm here trying to practice writing poems about betta fish again!
Pick your style of poem:
*Short Style:*
A short, sometimes funny, ryme with a picture of your betta in the background. I'll need a picture and a little bit of info about the fish.
*Long Legend:*
A long poem that is sometimes epic, and also interesting. I need a lot of info about your fish and a picture would help, but not needed.

Also I can try free-verse (not ryming) with either style.

I'm not sure how popular they will be but I will make slots anyway:
*IN PROGRESS:*
EMPTY
*WAITING:*
1. EMPTY
2. EMPTY
3. EMPTY

*FINISHED*
TripleChrome-Long
PurpleJay-Long and Short
They may not be perfect but I hope you enjoy


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

If you want to see examples of "Short Style" poem you can look at my first Betta Poems thread.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Here is an example of a long legend (this one is not based on a specific betta fish, but of course, yours will!)


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Could you make a poem for Indigo? He just passed from Dropsy. It doesn't really matter which poem you make.
He was a happy, easily excited energetic fish. He was a bit undersized, but he loved attention. Here's a picture of him if you need it.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about your poor little Indigo. I made both a short and a long poem.

LONG POEM!

"Pick me, Pick me"
Said a little fish in the store,
"Look at my purple fins.
No one would never want any more"

So he was taken home,
He was excited for the journey,
Placed into a lovely tank,
And joyously he looked around to see.

To see his surroundings,
He swam back, forth, to and fro,
Excited and happy
Joyous every where he did go!

Days turn into months,
His care was so very great
But he found himself slowing,
Though still was happy and ate.

Soon he bloated,
Not because of too much meal,
He didn't want to eat any more,
Really miserable, is how he did feel.

Dropsy ruled,
And darkness overcame,
And just as he was fading,
A gorgeous, strong light came.

But then worse,
Darkness came again, 
He was fading quickly,
The light came but then...

It did not go away,
And in his dying time,
If fish could speak,
He would have said this rhyme:

Though perhaps sad,
"I don't want anyone to worry,
I am in a better place now,
It was time for me to swim free!"

Swim in Peace Indigo

SHORT POEM:


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you. Both are great poems


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Could you do a long one of Apollo? If so, here is some info. He's probably not the smartest of my bettas. Getting stuck in his plant almost all the time, always thinking that he can sleep in it at night, and I always have to get him out when he can not get himself out. But he definitely takes the roll of the prettiest male that I own. He is probably the calmest out of all my males, except for George(except George is scared of everything). I remember going in one day back in November and I saw him. He looked like he does now. I sadly couldn't get him, as I just got a new betta the day before. And I couldn't get one in December, as my friend gave me a betta for Christmas. In January, I wasn't even going to go back and look, because I thought someone already bought him. So, I bought another fish at Petsmart in January, who ended up dying a week later. So, I thought "The heck with it. I am going back to the fish shop to see if they still have him". I doubted that thye even did. But, he was there. But he looked horrible. His blue was not looking as shiny as it does now, and his red fins were an ugly brownish color. I of course bought him and took him home, where he colored up nicely to the color I first saw him as back in November. I remember the first daythat I saw him back in November, too. When I went and looked at him, he started acting all happy like I was going to buy him. But, when I had to leave without him and just with food for my ADF's, he quit acting all happy and started acting sad. He went to the bottom of the cup and just stayed there. Then, the day that I bought him 2 months later, he remembered me from that day. He started acting all happy and when I picked him up, it was like he knew I was about to buy him. He was smart then, but not all that smart now.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm so sorry! I haven't posted on this thread in forever! TripleChrome, I'll get Apollo's poem to you ASAP.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Apollo is the old name,
From Ancient Greek lore, 
This fish's story isn't the same,
He came from a pet store...

He waits and waits there,
And people look but no,
No one buys him or cares,
One person liked him though,

The person doesn't buy,
But back soon through the door,
Was the person was drawing nigh,
And the fish couldn't ask for more!

He was finally bought!
This adorable little fishy,
Heaven! The fish thought,
And was very happy!

He isn't really that bright,
Once with his reflection,
He even started to fight!
But he is still pretty and fun!

So next time at the store,
Look out for special things,
That you want even more,
Then any other thing!

Sorry it is SO late! I've been busy!


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

BettaBoy11 said:


> Apollo is the old name,
> From Ancient Greek lore,
> This fish's story isn't the same,
> He came from a pet store...
> ...


Sorry I am so late replying to this. My internet is gone at my hourse and I have to use it at school. But the poem is perfect. It fits him just fine. Thanks for the poem about him.


----------

